# Xbox 360 Live : Getting Rid of the Strict NAT setting



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

So my network looks like this:

Windstream Gigaset 4300 Modem ---> Sprint AirRave ---> Netgear N750 Wireless Dualband Gigabit Router

I have a Laptop and 2 Ipods on the wifi and my Xbox 360 is connected directly to the Router. 

How would I go about going from a Strict NAT setting on my Xbox 360 as it seems to interfere with playing on XBL? Thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey GenghisTron,

We have an excellent and comprehensive sticky on this very subject over in the Console help sub-forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html

Take a look at that and see if that helps, if not, I'll assist you further. Below is a diagram of why you are having issues with a Strict NAT.










Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry it's been so long since I've replied my wife spilled wine on the laptop so we had to get a new one.

Ok so my router is not Xbox live certified so I can't download that firmware.
It does have Upnp On. 
PortForward.com does not have the model number listed on it's site. 
I googled "WNDR 4000 DMZ" and it doesn't list how to set that up with that model number. Also, I think with my last router I tried setting up a DMZ and somehow I made it where my ipods couldn't connect to the wireless network so I'm kinda iffy trying to do that myself. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

I know multi posting is frowned upon but I tried some things.

I went to the Xbox nat-settings site and followed their directions. So now my Xbox 360 has a static Ip address. Then I put in the Port Forwarding information on my router. After that didn't open my nat I put that static Ip address in the DMZ. Still no open Nat.


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Could use some help with this as I tried out all those steps.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your modem may be functioning as a modem/router combo, and if that is the case then the problem probably lies with that. On the Status page of the Netgear router, you should see the router's internal IP address and the external/Internet IP address. Is the external/Internet IP address the same or different as the one listed on Portforward.com?


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

*Potforward says Your external IP is 174.131.75.141*



Under my Advanced Page ----> Router Information : IP Address 192.168.1.1 

Advanced Page ---> Internet Port : IP Address 192.168.17.2


There was nothing on my router page that said internal IP address or external/Internet IP address.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Your internal address will be similar to one of these (with a Number where the question mark is)

192.168.0.?
192.168.1.?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Based on the results, I highly suspect your modem is the main issue. Connect a computer directly to the modem, and try accessing the modem's interface by going to *192.168.17.1*. On the Port Forwarding page, try opening the ports to the Internet IP address of the Netgear router (192.168.17.2). After connecting back to the Netgear router, the ports should still be forwarded from there to the Xbox.


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Your internal address will be similar to one of these (with a Number where the question mark is)
> 
> ...



My laptop is 192.168.1.6
My wife's is 192.168.1.2
My Xbox 360 is 192.168.1.11 



Jason09 said:


> Based on the results, I highly suspect your modem is the main issue. Connect a computer directly to the modem, and try accessing the modem's interface by going to *192.168.17.1*. On the Port Forwarding page, try opening the ports to the Internet IP address of the Netgear router (192.168.17.2). After connecting back to the Netgear router, the ports should still be forwarded from there to the Xbox.


The modem is a Windstream Gigaset 4300. I tried to login into the modem and called Windstream to get my account name/password but it won't let me login via that 192.168.17.1. It says FC330A for that page, when I go to login to my router it actually says WNDR4000 so I'm not certain that is the modem page but I don't think it could be anything else.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. While connected to the modem, go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the prompt *ipconfig*. The default gateway would be the address to use for accessing the modem (assuming it's not the one that I thought would be correct).


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> Ok. While connected to the modem, go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the prompt *ipconfig*. The default gateway would be the address to use for accessing the modem (assuming it's not the one that I thought would be correct).


I connected my laptop straight to the modem. I went through those steps and here are my results. 
Wireless LAN Adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1

Ethernet Adapter Local Connection:
Default Gateway 192.168.254.254
-----------------------------
Then back to my original setup. The LAN adapter is the same but the Ethernet Adapter says Media Disconnected.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do either of those two default gateway addresses work while connected to the modem?


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> Do either of those two default gateway addresses work while connected to the modem?


Please forgive my ignorance. What do you mean work?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do they take you to a configuration page for the modem?


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

With my normal setup of Modem-Wireless Router-Laptop.

192.168.1.1 Brings up my Netgear Router
192.168.254.254 Brings up my Modem

When I go to those pages, my laptop slows down and a I have trouble with IE.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

GenghisTron said:


> 192.168.254.254 Brings up my Modem
> 
> When I go to those pages, my laptop slows down and a I have trouble with IE.


Is this while your computer is connected to the modem? That's odd that it would do that.


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok well I still get the same results from putting in those numbers. My IE doesn't stutter though anymore when my computer is connected straight to the modem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

GenghisTron said:


> Ok well I still get the same results from putting in those numbers.


Are you referring to the default gateway address or the ports? If you haven't tried opening the ports in the modem, navigate to the Port forwarding page there, and try opening the ports (or using DMZ) to the Netgear's Internet IP address (192.168.17.2).


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

If I try to input the DMZ coordinates I get this: 
DMZ host IP address is not a valid LAN host address

Here's my Port Forwarding Page:
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/2986/routerportforward.jpg


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. In the modem, all the ports should be open to only one IP address, and that would be the Internet IP address of the router. On the DHCP page of the modem, I suspect the modem should list the Internet IP address of the router (which hopefully is the same as the one listed in the Netgear router). I apologize if this seems confusing, but it is a very complex setup, so I will try to explain what I believe is going on here. 
First, the Windstream modem is getting an Internet connection from your ISP. That corresponds to the external IP address portforward.com lists. The modem is taking that connection and is giving the Netgear router a private IP address (so the modem basically has its own network, comprised of just the router). The router has its own internal address, which is the default gateway you use when connected to it. However, it receives a connection from the modem as well, and that represents its Internet IP address. Then, you have your home network connected to the Netgear router, with the Netgear giving out private addresses to the network devices. 
What is problematic here is that the Netgear's Internet IP seems to be on a different subnet as the modem's DHCP server, which is probably why you got an error in the modem for putting the router in DMZ mode. 
For port forwarding as well, I would try the ports with both addresses 192.168.17.2 and 192.168.254.2. But with trying those, all the ports will have to be forwarded to one address at a time, not mixed like I see from your screenshot. And to effectively see if one of them works, you will have to see if the Xbox is getting an open NAT (hopefully your Xbox has a static IP address).


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure why those numbers are mixed on the Portforwarding page. 
My Xbox does indeed have a static Ip address: 192.168.1.11
For that first string of numbers (192.168.17.2) I get the error message: NAPT server IP address is not a valid host LAN address.
I put in 192.168.254.2 for the UDP ports: 3074 and 10989 and TDP port: 25685 I checked my Nat and it's still Strict. 
Was I supposed to do something about the subnets being different? Thanks for all your help and what is my next course of action?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would see if you can change the default gateway of the modem to 192.168.17.1 (you may need to restart the computer connected to the modem, and for that you will want your computer to have a dynamic IP address so it can pick up the change). The goal of that is make the subnets for the modem's NAT addressing and Netgear's Internet access equal, such that you can forward the ports in the modem to 192.168.17.2


----------



## GenghisTron (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I go about doing this?
Do you want me to go to the Router Page and change the Ip Address or Ip Netmask under the "Host" section?
How do I change the IP address for the laptop I'm working from? Should I do that step first then restart then change the Default Gateway of the modem?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you try to change the address of the Netgear router, make sure it's the WAN address and not the LAN one. The address to change it to would be 192.168.254.2. I was orginally going to have you try changing the modem's LAN address, but it may be more effective to change the router's WAN address. This should eliminate the need to have your computer be on a dynamic IP address (if it's not currently on one). If you are able to change the router's WAN address, then try forwarding in the modem to the new address.


----------

